# Is Golf Less Interesting Because of Tiger?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Last night, an interesting conversation came up. Just by coincidence, I discovered that like me, two friends were also playing bachelor this weekend while all our wives are out of town. Since they are golfers too, I invited them over to grill some steaks and watch some Golf Channel.

Over coffee and watching the repeat of the PGA on the GC, one of the guys commented that he didn't feel golf was as interesting as it used to be because Tiger was so dominant. I initially disagreed, saying there were plenty of other great players and personalities out there, that Tiger hadn't won a major this year, that his record in Ryder Cup play wasn't all that big a deal... but he elaborated...

When Tiger wins, the media reports Tiger wins, but when someone else wins, the media often reports Tiger loses. He cited an example we just watched... Yesterday, Tiger hit a lot of good shots, (he had to to shoot 63), but when television did their Shot of the Day feature, they were totally Tiger's shots. What about the guy who hit the flagstick square and bounced a foot away? What about the people who hit great bunker shots or other chip shots into the hole? None of that was even shown.

I've been thinking about what he said and it made me get a bit of paralysis by analysis. I think I've realized, without it being a conscious thought, I sometimes won't watch a tournament unless the big names are in it. Only the Masters interests me enough to never leave the couch, regardless of who may be winning.

Has Tiger, like it was with Arnie in the past, relegated all the other players to second class citizens, not as worth watching, so unless Tiger is in contention and spending a lot of time on tv, we aren't as interested?

How do you feel?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Last night, an interesting conversation came up. Just by coincidence, I discovered that like me, two friends were also playing bachelor this weekend while all our wives are out of town. Since they are golfers too, I invited them over to grill some steaks and watch some Golf Channel.
> 
> Over coffee and watching the repeat of the PGA on the GC, one of the guys commented that he didn't feel golf was as interesting as it used to be because Tiger was so dominant. I initially disagreed, saying there were plenty of other great players and personalities out there, that Tiger hadn't won a major this year, that his record in Ryder Cup play wasn't all that big a deal... but he elaborated...
> 
> ...


IMO, that doesn't make GOLF less interesting, it just makes the MEDIA reportage less interesting. The media is going to follow their darlings, (whatever venue you want to pick), and they do it because it sells... whether it's magazines, newspapers, or airtime, Tiger sells. But the game isn't less interesting, the media coverage is just less objective about Tiger, and that just makes them no different than the media of any other generation. Back in his prime, Jack Nicklaus dominated the golf media.... it may not have seemed so one-sided because there just wasn't as much media available in those days. You actually had to seek it out if you wanted golf news. But now you have Fox Sports, ESPN, Golf Channel.... when they cover golf, the coverage is going to be about the stars, and Tiger is a supernova. Regardless of whether he is up or down, it's NEWS. More people would rather hear about their heroes than about the others who are trying to knock him off the top of the hill. Tiger is news even with non-golfers... Bubba Watson isn't. :dunno: 

I hear plenty of coverage about the likes of Sergio, Singh, and numerous other lesser stars, each according to his rank in the golf universe and biased toward how well he is doing the current week. The Golf Channel does a better job than most people are willing to acknowledge, but you just have to face the fact that the reigning #1 is going to dominate the media coverage just as he does the golf course.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Idk i more or less watch it for the tourney's ...I mean i watch the majors and the big tournaments Bay hill WGC champs etc...Well yes tiger is in all of those which makes it more fun to watch. I mean was basketball that boring when jordan played? no cuz it is something special and amazing to watch. I don't hvae to watch golf for just tiger, i enjoy good golf just like the british open was. I was nail biting down the stretch between sergio and harrington was some dang exciting golf but i bet while ppl were skriming in there seat everyone was thinking about those 2 guys NOT tiger. Golfers enjoy great golf and thats is what makes golf interesting. And who seems to do it the most ? Tiger so he is by far the most interesting to watch but that doesn't take anything else from anyone else. We just wanna see good golf.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Foster4 said:


> he is by far the most interesting to watch but that doesn't take anything else from anyone else. We just wanna see good golf.


I agree, but my buddy doesn't seem to see it that way.


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

I think it's actually more interesting with Tiger. I used to hate Michael Jordan, and I was always enthralled when watching him play because I wanted the other teams to win so badly. After Jordan retired, I felt like basketball was missing something.

It's the same way with Tiger. It really means something if you take the lead away from Tiger late in the tourney. That's an accomplishment worth watching in my book.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

It's rediculous to think Tiger makes golf boring. Tiger is the main reason 70% of the people who watch the tournaments watch it. Tiger is the man right now untill I get on the pga tour(lol, but I'm serious though), and like I said is the main reason most people watch golf.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

michael said:


> It's rediculous to think Tiger makes golf boring. Tiger is the main reason 70% of the people who watch the tournaments watch it. Tiger is the man right now untill I get on the pga tour(lol, but I'm serious though), and like I said is the main reason most people watch golf.



serious about getting on the pga tour? or about tiger being the man and why ppl watch golf? if its the 2nd then i agree. But you being on the pga tour i laugh...aren't you asking questions like what type of shafts the pros use and which driver to use in other forum post?


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes. I think the coverage is skewed when Tiger plays. And further think it is a disservice to all the hard working pros out there who hit shots worthy of coverage that get overlooked because they are not marquee players.

Less interesting... well that's a little harder to say. When its a rout, less interesting for sure. I would rather watch a close match between less known players than Tiger flogging the field. Rick is correct, Tiger (and Phil, and Daly) sell, so that is what we get. I've said it before - I think golf will get interesting when the field is able to pursue, catch and beat Tiger with a little more frequency.... Competition is interesting, routs are boring....


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> serious about getting on the pga tour? or about tiger being the man and why ppl watch golf? if its the 2nd then i agree. But you being on the pga tour i laugh...aren't you asking questions like what type of shafts the pros use and which driver to use in other forum post?


Yup that's me. Like I said when I introduced myself, I've only been playing for a year man. I've allready got golf pros saying I got what it takes to be a pro on the tour. I got a 1 handicap and have never had a golf lesson. It's possible bro, golf is an easy sport for me and every sport I've tried I've been pretty good at like captain of the football team, soccer team and could've started on my H.S. basketball team but instead I wanted to focus on football. The only reason I'm playing golf now is because I tore my ACL playing football and it didn't heal good enough to play football anymore. I remember seeing some guy named Battelly or something like that only played golf for 3 years before he qualified for the European Tournament. Like I said before though, I'm not here to make everyone believe me, just to share some stuff and get some info.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh and I live in the sacramento area so if you anyone lives around here or knows someone who does I'd be happy to play with them.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

When I watch a PGA event, I root for everyone. I want them to do their best, and make good shots. If Tiger wins, great, if he doesn't, then congrats to the person who beat him. Saying that Tiger makes it boring is well.. a jealous comment if you ask me. He is just good.. freaky good, and here lately, it seems to be up to everyone else to catch him. If that makes golf boring, then what the heck makes it exciting?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

michael said:


> It's rediculous to think Tiger makes golf boring. Tiger is the main reason 70% of the people who watch the tournaments watch it. Tiger is the man right now untill I get on the pga tour(lol, but I'm serious though), and like I said is the main reason most people watch golf.



you don't need to say until you get on the tour and especially don't need the (lol, but i'm serious) quote in there either...If you want us to take you seriously then go do it.. we don't care to listen to you saying your gonna do it, we wanna see you do it ...understand? can talk the talk but now go walk the walk ...tournament golf is different and you'll soon find that out...when those 3 footers look like 10 footers...you don't get on tour by telling yourself you will be, you get on tour by doing it . But good luck


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> you don't need to say until you get on the tour and especially don't need the (lol, but i'm serious) quote in there either...If you want us to take you seriously then go do it.. we don't care to listen to you saying your gonna do it, we wanna see you do it ...understand? can talk the talk but now go walk the walk ...tournament golf is different and you'll soon find that out...when those 3 footers look like 10 footers...you don't get on tour by telling yourself you will be, you get on tour by doing it . But good luck


Lol! So true.. the pressure in tournaments is unfathomable! I can't even imagine the pressure of competing in a PGA tournament.. 20,000 people watching you, and if you miss a 3 footer, the people will eat you alive!


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> you don't need to say until you get on the tour and especially don't need the (lol, but i'm serious) quote in there either...If you want us to take you seriously then go do it.. we don't care to listen to you saying your gonna do it, we wanna see you do it ...understand? can talk the talk but now go walk the walk ...tournament golf is different and you'll soon find that out...when those 3 footers look like 10 footers...you don't get on tour by telling yourself you will be, you get on tour by doing it . But good luck


I am walking the walk buddy. It doesn't happen over night. I'm actually the last one saying I'm gonna be on the tour, it's mainly the people around me and the people I play with. Did you not read the statement where I said I could care less if you believe me or not? Your post sounded like a jelouse rant more than anything to me. Pressure doen't get to me, I've been through a lot more than playing a game and I got my priorities straight and have other things like putting food on the damn table that gets me feeling the pressure. I actually really like what you've said because it's just gonna motivate me more. And by the way I gaurantee EVERYONE who is on the PGA tour told themselves they were going to be on it before it happened, atleast the great ones did. I am by no means saying that I will be one of the great ones, but that's just the way I am and everything that I've set out to do in sports I've done. Like I said before though I could care less if you guys believe me or not, I mean I probably wouldn't believe me if I was you but it doesn't matter. I'd really rather talk about other subjects. Thanks for giving me some motivation though, I appreciate it.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

your full name so when i see you on the pga tour i can tell everyone i pissed this kid off on the forums ?

should look up a guy named Rory Sabbatini and learn some stuff from him about talking the talk and walking the walk

also can we name this post are these forums more interesting with micheal here ...i say yes there more interesting


----------

